

Ask HN: Quick question about HN Toolkit regex - winter_blue

I'm currently using HN Toolkit (http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039) to block Apple-related articles. Unfortunately the block fails to filter 50% of the articles.<p>My regex for filtration is:
Apple|Steve Jobs|iPhone|iPad<p>It should work fine, but it doesn't. If any one is using HN Toolkit and/or has a solution to this problem, please post it!
======
ScottWhigham
Send Xichekolas an email and ask him (he wrote it):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Xichekolas>. He's helped me out before
with questions like this.

